# Amano Shrimp question



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey everyone, so I'm thinking on putting some amanos in my 75 gallon planted. 
The tankmates would include, 
4 Congo tetra 
10 cardinals 
5 roseline sharks
3 dwarf neon rainbow 
6 emporer tetra
2 guppies (hopefully not for long tho)
6 rummy nose tetra
4 sae
1 red tailed black shark 
1 L144 (Bn pleco)
4 Cory cats

If anyone has experience with the Congo, roseline, or emporers with amanos your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------

